

Ask HN: Writing better PHP - ekpyrotic

Hey guys, over the course of my membership at HN, I have seen numerous posts and discussions on writing slick and efficient JS, Ruby, Python, etc. I have not seen the same of PHP.<p>I know PHP is unfashionable, but I love to see a list of core texts and resources on writing better PHP. Any obvious links/books?
======
jfaucett
I'd recommend reading Fabien Potenciers (Symfony2 Framework) code, he writes
very well designed software in PHP. Here's his blog
<http://fabien.potencier.org/>

Off the top of my head he's the only one I'd definately recommend. Robert
Lemke (Flow3 Framework), writes well structured enterprise code as well,
Here's his blog: <http://robertlemke.de/blog/posts>

------
ingve
PHP: The Right Way [1] was well received here on HN [2] when it was announced
a couple of months ago.

[1] <http://www.phptherightway.com/>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4212568>

------
orangethirty
Design without a language in mind, but to solve a problem. PHP is just how you
tell the computer how to do something. But your solution is what ends up being
elegant or messy.

------
tnorthcutt
PHP Best Practices (<http://phpbestpractices.org/>) might be useful. I can't
personally vouch for it.

------
frytaz
Yii framework, design patters, write unit test for your code

